# Like A Hurricane Chayym Chaviv



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

This is some foundational bite training we did over the last couple of days while training with Zane (4 months old). This is the first time he's ever been on the leg with his decoy. All constructive criticism is appreciated...remember he's missing alotta teeth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orJElnH8bl8


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

he looks good. You got your self an awesome decoy. Soon you will have two!!!!! Did i mention the nice grips


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL

I just emailed someone to say I liked watching that decoy.

Thanks, Lacey!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Steve - it's been great training for these last three days...Justin took the whole weekend off Can't wait till you, Kim and the girls get here

Thanks Connie - Justin appreciates the compliment to


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

He looks GREAT! And gorgeous too, as usual


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

nice video Lacey! He looks good.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

oh and love the song too by the way


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello~
Zane is looking really good. I love him. He has everything it takes to succeed in any venue. I love working him and it really helps when you like the dog you are working. I will do my best to continue to lay a proper foundation for full contact ring sports. All the while, keeping him real. Lacey has done an exceptional job at imprinting him and socializing him. His pedigree is a who's who of top level Malinois that possess those traits that I look for in a breeding program. Lacey really did some nice work with this video. I can assure all of you however, that this is only an inkling of what this awesome puppy is like. My hat is off to Carmen van de Kamp of Like A Hurricane Kennels, NL -for producing such a specimen! ~Justin
PS~ Thanks Connie!

For you GSD fans~
I am posting a friends' video, Mike Turner's Full Service Police K-9, that we worked the last few days. Mike has registered on the site but can't post yet. Some of the training video was not utilized because it has not yet been finalized on disc. So, there will be more to come of this really nice Slovak Import. His name is Grim (FCI - Vels Policia-Slovakia). His grips are hideously hard and full, and nothing shakes him in the bite work. If the video does not show what he can stand by way of pressure... just take my word for it. I am not a Shepherd Guy, but this boy is a really nice representative of the breed, and what it should be in terms of working ability... He has nerves of steel, a nice balance of drives, and very clear head. To give you an idea of the dog's size, Mike is 6' 04".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0_HuDw5ta0


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Justin Eimer said:


> Hello~
> To give you an idea of the dog's size, Mike is 6' 04".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0_HuDw5ta0


    

good god. that dog looks HUGE. how much does that thing weigh?


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

He weighs between 90-95 lbs lean right now


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And really tall!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

no, no lacey. i know weight isn't always the best measure of a dogs size. i didn't mean to imply he was fat. not at all. just a VERY large dog...


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

Mike's dog is def a really good specimen for the shep breed. (I'm a mal guy) anyway love the grips mike. dog looks outstanding.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I was just answering your question Tim, I did not think you were implying anything really. He IS HUGE but handles his size and weight like a Mal:smile: Were heading out to train again....maybe we can show more video's later.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

He looks very nice... though I must admit, I'm still partial to Zane  Whoever trained that dog to target did a nice job. He's hitting the shoulder perfectly every time!


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

That would be justin eimer.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Justin Eimer said:


> Mike has registered on the site but can't post yet. ....


Mike S. just enabled posting for him.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Start training the other exersizes, and wait for the teeth. Then go to the pants.

Gotta be kidding me with the "keeping the dog real" statement. If that was so, then you would never just let him follow you around with the sleeve in his mouth.[-X 

Really good ring prospect. Cannot wait to see the videos where the esquive techniques are taught. Should be good times.

I think you have a winner here, just get rid of the "real dog" mentality. He is real, you can see that when your hand stops when you touch him instead of just passing through.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

i think what justin means by real is that the dog will do other work psd or pp other than just being a sport dog.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Start training the other exersizes, and wait for the teeth. Then go to the pants.


the dog needs some work this is the first time he has seen a leg sleeve. he needs to target better before you go movin him but it wont be long before you get on the pants and get to start the exercises


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm working on the obedience portion (positions).


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Start training the ring three exersizes.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

this dog is gonna be the champ someday


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Steve....and everyone else for their input and comments. Steve don't put to much pressure on us though...we got a long way to go especially with both of us (Zane and me) just learning this sport. 

Here's the second video we did of Mike's PSD the other day. Watch Justin's face during the pat down exercise after Mike check's his "lower region" - Justin was wearing a cup because Coda like's to put her paws in that region..... Justin is such a comedian:smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RbVVloQ1FI


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

lol ill give ya time. mikes new dog looks good cant wait to catch his big ass when i get down. one more month.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

Lacey, you make some awesome videos... I need to get some new pictures of Envy working to make another video. I made a little video with the song Bitch... lol its fitting for Envy


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where is it????


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

I will show you mine if you show me yours (video that is)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

As soon as my Sandro gets back from NM, and gives it to me I am going to post it. No music though.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

I am going to make a different video after we do more training, the one I made has a lot of her puppy pictures in it and I just kinda made it for me to see how she has grown. I will have a video up in a week or so. and I will be looking for yours!


----------



## Michael D. Turner (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Steve. I can't wait until you get here. My buddy Joe caught Grim last week & he said he wasn't bitting as hard as he was the last time he caught him but, on Tuesday he was back at the intense grips. I can only say thanks to Justin for bringing the heat to him over the weekend. I also must say to Lacey, thanks for the video. She is awsome. If it was not for her I would never be able to see what my dog is doing from another angle. I can't wait to get him on the street.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah Mike, your video did look good... well I should say Lacey the video looked good as always and Mike your dog looks nice. can't wait to see him in person... 

I am so excited to see Zane. Envy is ready to bite some other people!


----------



## Michael D. Turner (May 6, 2007)

Man if you think he's big try holding him back in bite work. LOL! I got him about three weeks ago from Tarheel K-9 in Sanford NC. He is what I had been looking for but, was not able to find until I went through two other dogs. That didn't work out as full service working dogs. I can't wait to get out of school and get him on the road. I feel sorry for the first person he gets a bite on (who am I kidding no I don't). LOL! Later and be safe.


----------

